# electrical conduits



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Recently we were installing water and sewer into a property for a future shop. Ekectrician was there laying conduits all over the place. When it came time to hook onto the power company conduits they were no where to be found, all that was there was a 3'' conduit thought to be for data.
Main box had 4" pipe heading towards site. Bchydro (power supply company) hired me to camera from main box in. We hit ice at 20'. They got vac truck with a steam jetter in there to clean er up, ( my k6200 did nothing). Ran camera again next day, found a 4x3 red. coup and a 6" hole on the pipe. Has to be dug up now.
Main guy at bchydro is talking he may want video of all lines in future before pulling feeds!
Would be sweet gig if it works out


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Leave it to the sparky to fu(k things up :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Any ideas of what made the gashing hole in pipe? Digging auger for fence posts maybe?


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Piss poor sanding on the pipes. Rocks were crushed through. Probably when they paved the road


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

2.3 Gpm and 2900 psi.
I was looking online at a 100' of 1/8 hose. Not sure if I should go 1/4 or 3/8 or what.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Kinda small...
You definitely aren't going to have the pull needed for larger hoses or in larger pipes...

A nozzle with a forward jet which is what you need for ice will reduce it even more....


----------

